# Babies feeding each other or pretending ?



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

The babies have started to try and feed each other like mom and dad is this normal and are they really getting any food to each other ?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm not sure if they're actually giving food to each other or not, but its totally normal, my first clutch of babies did this and it was quite adorable.


----------

